# Markland dam report



## cats under the stars

Fished Marland last night. (10-9-04)
Very slow. I caught 3 stripers and 1 baby channel with smashed whole shad.
Stripers all weighed 3 pounds each.


----------



## catfishhunter33

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## Doctor

I was there at Markland today, from 8am till 3pm fishing for skippy's well attempting to fish for them. had all kinds of trouble keeping these guys off the jigs.









They would hammer the Sabiki as soon as it hit the water,
I also caught a Saugeye, 18 inches in length, thought I had a big hybrid on.










Watched this guy in a 12 foot Jon drive right up to the open gate then throw a live shad into the froth.









Then he would drift back the water was really moving fast, never saw him catch anything.










Then the "Man" comes by and checks my license and opens my bait cooler, at the time there was nothing in it  so I just watched him go down and check everybody out, pulled all the stringers and checked all the fish.










Watched these two guys waste about 45 min. trying to get that Lund anchored down in the fast water, also watched them net two fish so they finally got the boat anchored.  

After throwing what felt a Gazillion times I was only able to attain










One Large Skip, a medium Skip, a Blueback Skip ( very Rare to see one of these guys), and a Mooneye, didn't get skunked but I have four more that I didn't have before..........Doc


----------



## catfishhunter33

ijjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## Baitkiller

Doc

Thanks for the reports and photos.


<><Baitkiller><>


----------



## Ken G

How much did those skipjacks end up costing per lb? I hope they cost less per lb than the fish Jigger and Macfish caught at the dam.


----------



## mrfishohio

I heard the those guys in the Lund got a ticket for being too close to the dam.
Since some guys drowned there last year, they have begun to "strictly" enforce the 150" law there and will continue to do so.


----------



## truck

Anybody know how much the fine is for that?


----------



## mrfishohio

They weren't told, they got the tickets, but the fine will come via the mail. It's probably a violation of the Army Corp or Engineers or something. I know I've always heard at Meldahl it's about $500.00
They would just use a telescope from the lockmaster's office and then issue a ticket by mail.


----------



## macfish

The fine is 500$ for the first offense 2nd is 90 days jail time. oand they do personally hand deliver all tickets i know this from first hand.


Any one thinking of fishing below the dams better have thick wallets


----------



## Doctor

> mrfishohio
> 
> 
> 
> I heard the those guys in the Lund got a ticket for being too close to the dam.
> Since some guys drowned there last year, they have begun to "strictly" enforce the 150" law there and will continue to do so.


I took pictures of this incident, I know that Jigger was better than 12'6" from that gate  

My camera goes when I go fishing, I have caught a lot of people on this website with my camera, I talked to Jigger earlier tonight, and asked him if it was ok to post the pictures that I sent to Mac and Jigger, when I get home tonight from work I'll post the pictures, I'm a good 1/4 to 1/2 a mile away from these guys so quite pleased with the camera.

The guy checked me on the shore then got in the boat that was down river somewhere, Man that thing was flying up the river, he was on a mission!!!

Doc


----------



## Doctor

Doc


----------



## UFM82

Is it just me or do I see BIG warning signs there in RED saying to stay back 150'. 

Oh, what we do to catch fish. LOL

UFM82

Ouch.


----------



## truck

So how close can you get to Meldahl before you get a ticket?


----------



## Doctor

Truck,

At Mehldhal if you go past the bouys that are out there they got you. I only recall one time they let somebody get near the gates and that is when Jimmy Houston was with Ed Harp and they were filming a striper catching video and they allowed them access, you can get closer on the Kentucky side as the bouys are angled..........Doc


----------



## truck

Thanks Doc,btw how do you super size your photos?


----------



## Doctor

Truck,
The original pictures are on the camera as 1280X1100, normally I just resize them to 600X400 for putiing on the web, in this case I was a good 1/4 to 1/2 mile away so I left them the original size to get the full impact of the dam..........Doc


----------



## lark101_1999

Meldahl i have been told i was fishing in restriced waters before over the loud speaker lol i just moved back behind the markers i was to close to the discharge for the locks


----------



## mrfishohio

Daryl, that's another good way to make a zoom, zoom your lens in & take the picture at it's largest size. Then you can crop it when you get home, showing the part you wanted to zoom.


----------



## truck

I am going to try that if I ever catch a fish again  With all this rain the river is doing nothing  I guess the ground is sucking it all up?


----------

